# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Rimas de Gustavo Adolfo Becquer

## Veshtrusja

Gjithmon me ka pelqyer jashte mase poezi e Gustavo Adolfo Becquer:

*RIMA XXI*

	¿Qué es poesía?, dices mientras clavas
	en mi pupila tu pupila azul.
	¿Que es poesía?, Y tú me lo preguntas?
	      Poesía... eres tú.

*RIMA LII*

          Volverán las oscuras golondrinas
          en tu balcón sus nidos a colgar,
          y otra vez con el ala a sus cristales
               jugando llamarán.

          Pero aquellas que el vuelo refrenaban
          tu hermosura y mi dicha a contemplar,
          aquellas que aprendieron nuestros nombres,
               ésas... ¡no volverán!

          Volverán las tupidas madreselvas
          de tu jardín las tapias a escalar
          y otra vez a la tarde aún más hermosas
               sus flores se abrirán.

          Pero aquellas cuajadas de rocío
          cuyas gotas mirábamos temblar
          y caer como lágrimas del día....
               ésas... ¡no volverán!

          Volverán del amor en tus oídos
          las palabras ardientes a sonar,
          tu corazón de su profundo sueño
               tal vez despertará.

          Pero mudo y absorto y de rodillas,
          como se adora a Dios ante su altar,
          como yo te he querido..., desengáñate,
               ¡así no te querrán!

*RIMA XI*

- Yo soy ardiente, yo soy morena, 
  yo soy el símbolo de la pasión; 
  de ansia de goces mi alma está llena; 
  ¿a mí me buscas? -No es a ti; no 

        - Mi frente es pálida; mis trenzas de oro 
          puedo brindarte dichas sin fin; 
          yo de ternura guardo un tesoro; 
          ¿a mí me llamas? -No; no es a ti. 

                - Yo soy un sueño, un imposible, 
                  vano fantasma de niebla y luz; 
                  soy incorpórea, soy intangible; 
                  no puedo amarte. -¡Oh, ven; ven tú!

----------


## Veshtrusja

*(...) C'eshte poezia?, Dhe ti me pyet?/ Poezia... je ti.*

Po rilexoja kete teme dhe thash te them nja dy fjale per te madhin Becquer:

http://www.los-poetas.com/a/becquer.jpg

Becquer ka lindur ne 17 shkurt te vitit 1836 ne Seville te Spanjes. Eshte edukuar nga gjyshja e vet qysh nga mosha 5 vjecare. Persa i perket vepres e tij, ai eshte i konsideruar si nje nder figurat me te rendesishme ne literaturen spanjolle. Me teper eshte i njohuri si zeri lirike me melodioz qe ka ekzistuar ne shekullin e XIX. _Rimat_ e tij perbejn nje nder koleksionet me te njohura poetike. Dhe, lirika e tij, muzika (apo kapaciteti kromatike i/) e gjuhes perfaqeson nje lidhje midis lirikes nga Shekulli i Arte dhe krijimet e modernizimit.

Kam lexuar diku te pershkruhet si: 
*...una de las voces mas pulidas, exquisitas y duraderas de la poesia castellana...*

Por lexoni dhe gjykoni vete me mire:

*RIMA XIII*

Tu pupila es azul y, cuando ríes, 
su claridad süave me recuerda 
el trémulo fulgor de la mañana 
que en el mar se refleja. 

Tu pupila es azul y, cuando lloras, 
las transparentes lágrimas en ella 
se me figuran gotas de rocío 
sobre una vïoleta. 

Tu pupila es azul, y si en su fondo 
como un punto de luz radia una idea, 
me parece en el cielo de la tarde 
una perdida estrella.

----------


## bluemoon

Shume interesante Veshtruesja! Becquer-in nuk e kisha lexuar ndonjehere...

Nje keshille: I kuptova poezite, mirepo m'u desh edhe fjalori... keshtu qe i rilexova per t'i ndjere sic duhet...
Mendo ata qe nuk flasin spanjisht!
Mos ndoshta duhet te gjesh ndonje version shqip te ketyre poezive?

----------


## Veshtrusja

nuk e di ne qoftese ka version ne shqip por here pas here ndoshta mund te mundohemi te perkthejm ndonje pjese vete

une sjam aq perkthyese e mire por do te perpiqem...

pershendetje :)
__________________________________________________  _

*RIMA XXI*

C&#235;sht&#235; poezia?, thua nd&#235;rkoh&#235; q&#235; fikson
n&#235; pupil&#235;n* time pupil&#235;n t&#235;nde blu.
C&#235;sht&#235; poezia?, Dhe ti m&#235; pyet?
Poezia... je ti.

*fjala "pupila" ne spanjisht (ose "pupil" ne anglsht) nuk jam e sigurt nese eshte pupil&#235; ne shqip (behet fjal&#235; per pjese te syrit).

----------


## Veshtrusja

> *RIMA LII*
> 
>           Volver&#225;n las oscuras golondrinas
>           en tu balc&#243;n sus nidos a colgar,
>           y otra vez con el ala a sus cristales
>                jugando llamar&#225;n.
> 
>           Pero aquellas que el vuelo refrenaban
>           tu hermosura y mi dicha a contemplar,
> ...


Do te kthehen dallandyshet e padukshme*
per te varur folet e tyre ne ballkonin tend
dhe serisht me krahun te parmaqet e tyre
duke luajtur do te therrasin;

Por ato qe fluturimin e ndalnin
per te menduar bukurine tende dhe fjalen time
ato qe mesuan emrat tane
ato... nuk do te kthehen!

Do te kthehen lulet e majit te trasha(?)
per te ngritur muret ne bahcen tende
dhe serisht ne mbasdite, akoma me te bukura,
lulet e tyre do te hapin;

por ato te mbushura me ves
te cilave pikat i shihnim te dridheshin
dhe te binin, ashtu sic lotet e dites...
ato... nuk do te kthehen!

Do te kthehen nga dashuria ne veshet e tu
fjalet e flaketa per te tingelluar**;
zemra jote, nga gjumi i thelle
serisht do te zgjohet;

Por qetesisht dhe thelluar dhe ne gjunje
ashtu sic adhurohet Zoti perpara altarit te tij,
ashtu sic te kam dashur une... mos u zhgenje:
ashtu nuk do te duan!

*"obscure", te fshehura, te erreta, te panjohura per shumicen, 
** "per ti rene ziles"...(?)

----------


## Veshtrusja

Por una mirada, un mundo
Por una sonrisa, un cielo
Por un beso....yo ne s&#232;
Qu&#232; te diera por un beso!

perkthyer nga : "paperina"
marre nga: albforumi




> Per nje shikim: Nje bote.
> Per nje buzeqeshje: Nje qiell.
> Per nje puthje... une nuk di
> Cfare mund te te jap per nje puthje!

----------


## Veshtrusja

GUSTAVO ADOLFO BECQUER

Rima XI

- Yo soy ardiente, yo soy morena,
yo soy el s&#237;mbolo de la pasi&#243;n;
de ansia de goces mi alma est&#225; llena;
&#191;A m&#237; me buscas?
-No es a ti, no.
- Mi frente es p&#225;lida, mis trenzas de oro;
puedo brindarte dichas sin fin;
yo de ternura guardo un tesoro:
&#191; A m&#237; me llamas?
-No, no es a t&#237;.
- Yo soy un sue&#241;o, un imposible,
vano fantasma de niebla y de luz;
soy incorp&#243;rea, soy intangible;
no puedo amarte.
-&#161;Oh, ven, ven t&#250;!


*rima 51*
perkthyer nga : "Diabolis Dassaretis"
marre nga : Albforumi




> -Un&#235; jam i zjarrt&#235;, un&#235; jam flok&#235;nxim,
> un&#235; jam mish&#235;rim i d&#235;shir&#235;s;
> me ankth me k&#235;naqsi plot &#235;sht&#235; shpirti im;
> Mua m&#235; synon?
> -Nuk jam p&#235;r ty, jo.
> 
> -Balli im &#235;sht&#235; i zbeht&#235;, g&#235;rshetat time ar;
> Un&#235; mund t&#235; t&#235; afroj ty lumturi pambarim;
> Un&#235; prej dh&#235;mbshuris&#235; ruaj nj&#235; thesar:
> ...

----------


## bluemoon

bukur... shkruaj dhe me...

----------


## Veshtrusja

bluemoon, nuk do me ndihmosh? :)

kete te fundit qe ka perkthyer Diabolis Dassaretis une do e perktheja pak me ndryshe. Ndoshta jo aq bukur sa ajo e Diabolis Dassaretis por ... ndryshe.

- Un&#235; jam e zjarrt&#235;, un&#235; jam brune
Un&#235; jam simbol i pasionit;
nga d&#235;shira nga k&#235;naqesia shpirti im &#235;sht&#235; i plot;
Mua m&#235; k&#235;rkon?  - Jo ty, jo.

- Balli im &#235;sht&#235; i zbeht&#235;, g&#235;rshetat e mija prej ari;
Mund  t&#235; ta ngr&#235; dollin me th&#235;nie t&#235; pafund;
Un&#235; nga but&#235;sia(?) mbroj nj&#235; thesar:
Mua m&#235; th&#235;rret? - Jo, jo ty.

-Un&#235; jam nj&#235; &#235;nd&#235;rr, nj&#235; e pamundur,
Fantaz&#235;m bosh prej mjergulle dhe drite;
Jam (?*), jam e paprekshme**
Nuk mund t&#235; t&#235; dua. -Oh, hajde, hajde ti!

* nuk e kam pare kete fjale ndonjehere
** “intangible”, e pakuptueshme

ps: Ne lidhje me poemen (dhe jo perkthimin), a mendoni se eshte ne natyr&#235; te njeriut qe te doje ate qe nuk mund te ket&#235;?

----------


## oiseau en vol

> ps: Ne lidhje me poemen (dhe jo perkthimin), a mendoni se eshte ne natyrë te njeriut qe te doje ate qe nuk mund te ketë?


Po, mendoj qe kjo eshte ne natyren e njeriut. Nga vete hapja e tij ndaj botes, nga vete mos-mbyllja e tij ne nje domen te percaktuar qysh me pare, njeriu terhiqet, joshet dhe perkundet nga fijet e diçkaje qe eshte jashte tij. Ketu nuk po flas sigurisht per posedimin, ne kuptimin e te paturit te diçkaje. Ne mund te terhiqemi nga dielli, nga yjet, nga malet te cilat nuk mund t'i kemi kurre ne dore (fizikisht), ama ato mund te jene te tonat ne kuptimin qe ne arrijme per t'i perqafuar ato ne mendimet dhe ndjenjat tona.

Posedimi eshte obsesion (psh nje dashuri qe degjeneron ne nje adhurim), por hapja ndaj tjetrit, ndaj botes eshte krejt e natyrshme dhe perben veçorine tone si njerez.

Keshtu mendoj une, poezite me pelqyen shume. Ju pershendes te dyjave.
Oiseau en vol 
(ç'kerkon zogu ne ajer perveçse t'i shkeputet tokes ? A nuk eshte nje shenje kjo qe ardhmeria e njeriut mund te jete zogu ?)
:)

----------


## bluemoon

[QUOTE=Veshtrusja]bluemoon, nuk do me ndihmosh? :)

kete te fundit qe ka perkthyer Diabolis Dassaretis une do e perktheja pak me ndryshe. Ndoshta jo aq bukur sa ajo e Diabolis Dassaretis por ... ndryshe.
 QUOTE]

Te ndihmoj me deshire... Versioni im do te ishte ky:
Rima XI

- E zjarrte jam, dhe brune,
une jam simbol per cdo pasion
me ankth ngazellimi m’eshte i mbushur shpirti;
Po ti, mua me kerkon?
- Jo s’je ti, ty jo.

- Balli im i zbehte eshte dhe te arta jane gershetat;
per lumturine mund te te ngre pa fund shendet;
une ruaj nje visar embelsish te buta:
Me thuaj, mua me therret?
- Jo, jo, ti nuk je ajo qe pres…

- Enderr jam, jam e pamundshmja,
jam vecse hije me lende nga mjegulla e drita;
jam eterore, jam e paprekshmja;
S’mund te te dua.
- Oh eja, eja me mua!

----------


## bluemoon

> Do te kthehen dallandyshet e padukshme*
> per te varur folet e tyre ne ballkonin tend
> dhe serisht me krahun te parmaqet e tyre
> duke luajtur do te therrasin;
> 
> Por ato qe fluturimin e ndalnin
> per te menduar bukurine tende dhe fjalen time
> ato qe mesuan emrat tane
> ato... nuk do te kthehen!
> ...


ja versioni im:

  RIMA LII


Do kthehen  dallendyshet e erreta
ne ballkonin tend te bejne folete
e do te therrasin prape neper lojra
duke goditur xhamin me flete.

Por ato qe fluturimin ndalen,
qe soditen bukurine tende e fjalen time,
ato qe i mesuan emrat tane,
per tojo, nuk ka me kthime.

Do kthehen te dendura lulet e majit
te kacavirren muresh te kopshtit tend
dhe prape me bukur do ti celin
lulet e tyre ne ate vend.

Po ato vesepikuarat
qe tek dritherohen pikat ua pame
e te keputen si lote te dites
Atojo, nuk kthehen prape.

Nje dite do ta degjosh ti dashurine
si nje kenge te zjarrte do ti bjere,
e zemra prej enderres se vet te thelle
do te te zgjohet edhe njehere.

Po heshtur e rrembyer e gjunjezuar,
si adhurohet Zoti ne altar,
sic te kam dashur kurre sdo te te duan,
ndaj zgjohu ti nga kjo perralle!

Shqiperoi A.D.

----------


## bluemoon

Por una mirada, un mundo
Por una sonrisa, un cielo
Por un beso....yo ne s&#232;
Qu&#232; te diera por un beso!

Boten te jepja per nje veshtrim
E qiellin per nje qeshje…
Per puthjen tende…ah, nuk e di
C’do te t’dhuroja per nje puthje!

A.D.

----------


## bluemoon

> *RIMA XIII*
> 
> Tu pupila es azul y, cuando ríes, 
> su claridad süave me recuerda 
> el trémulo fulgor de la mañana 
> que en el mar se refleja. 
> 
> Tu pupila es azul y, cuando lloras, 
> las transparentes lágrimas en ella 
> ...



Te kalter e ke syrin e, kur qesh,
qashtersia e tij e bute me kujton
rrezellimin e dredhur te mengjesit
qe deti pasqyron

Te kalter e ke syrin e, kur loton,
lotet e tu porsi kristale,
me zgjojne mallin e pikave te veses
mbi manushaqe

Te kalter e ke syrin, e nese atje
si dritez shkelqen nje mendim,
me ngjan me qiellin ngjyer me nate
ku yll i humbur shkrepetin.

A.D.

----------


## bluemoon

Mendoj, Veshtruese, se kaq mjafton:)

te pershendes

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Mendoj, Veshtruese, se kaq mjafton:)
> 
> te pershendes


e ke gabim, tani une kam deshire per me shume :D

flm bluemoon dhe te lumte dora :)

----------


## bluemoon

RIMA VII

   Del salón en el ángulo oscuro,
   de su dueño tal vez olvidada,
   silenciosa y cubierta de polvo
       veíase el arpa.

   ¡Cuánta nota dormía en sus cuerdas
   como el pájaro duerme en la rama
   esperando la mano de nieve
       que sabe arrancarlas!

   ¡Ay! -pensé-, ¡Cuántas veces el genio
   así duerme en el fondo del alma,
   y una voz, como Lázaro, espera
       que le diga: Levántate y anda!

RIMA VII

Nga i zoti shpesh harruar
e heshtur, ajo pret,
e ashtu pluhur mbuluar
prehet harpa ne nje cep.

Sa nota i flene neper tela,
si zogu qe dremit ne dege,
ne pritje te nje dore
qe ti shkunde e ti derdhe!

Eh !  mendova  Sa here gjeniu
ne fund te shpirtit keshtu dremit,
e nje ze pret, porsi Lazari,
qe ti thote : « Ngrihu e ik ! »

Shqiperoi A.D.

----------


## Ard

> ja versioni im:
> 
>   RIMA LII
> 
> 
> Do kthehen  dallendyshet e erreta
> ne ballkonin tend te bejne folete
> e do te therrasin prape neper lojra
> duke goditur xhamin me flete.
> ...


Nje pershtatje,shqiperim mjaft i bukur.Bluemoon,me pelqen mendja jote....

----------


## bluemoon

Faleminderit... Ard...

----------

